# πρόσωπο-ζώο-πράγμα



## antongoun (Oct 11, 2019)

Στην κατηγορία "πράγμα" θα περιλαμβάνατε και έννοιες; :)


----------



## nickel (Oct 11, 2019)

Στα παιχνίδια η τρίτη κατηγορία περιλαμβάνει ό,τι δεν είναι άνθρωπος ή ζώο.


----------



## Lexoplast (Oct 11, 2019)

Εγώ θα έλεγα ότι το πράγμα πρέπει να είναι χειροπιαστό αντικείμενο. Δεν θα δεχόμουν λέξεις όπως καταστροφή, καπιταλισμός, κυβέρνηση, κατακλυσμός, κλάμα. Αλλιώς καταλήγεις απλά να γράφεις γενικά λέξεις από "Κ" ή όποιο γράμμα.


----------



## antongoun (Oct 11, 2019)

> Εγώ θα έλεγα ότι το πράγμα πρέπει να είναι χειροπιαστό αντικείμενο.




Ωραία - αυτό απάντησα χτες στην ανιψιά μου. 

-Ένα συναίσθημα είναι "πράγμα";
-Όχι, μόνο ό,τι είναι χειροπιαστό. Τα υπόλοιπα είναι έννοιες.

Αλλά μετά προβληματίστηκα μόνη μου, λίγο πιο φιλοσοφικά...

Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 11, 2019)

Lexoplast said:


> Εγώ θα έλεγα ότι το πράγμα πρέπει να είναι χειροπιαστό αντικείμενο. Δεν θα δεχόμουν λέξεις όπως καταστροφή, καπιταλισμός, κυβέρνηση, κατακλυσμός, κλάμα. Αλλιώς καταλήγεις απλά να γράφεις γενικά λέξεις από "Κ" ή όποιο γράμμα.


Αυτό.


----------

